# Has this happened to anyone else??



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Am in shock at the mo......... 
Our social worker has gone on  holiday and is back on 14th April, when we were due to start our home study. Today we have had a call from one of the senior social workers asking if we've sent our application from back(I was filling it in when she called) She wants it back 1st thing in the morning, where she will take it up to the 'big boss' to get stamped, and she wants to come round asap and start our home study, even though she no longer gets involved with assessments! She's also said that they had a 'plan', but can't tell us anymore at the mo as she doesn't want us getting too excited...................!!!! 

We just don't know what to think...... Our instincts are telling us that they already have children in mind for us, but we obviously don't want to get our hopes up.

So my Q's is has this happened to anyone else and has it been that your LA have had children in mind/ready and waiting to come home?

We are on cloud 9 at the mo!!

Many thanks for reading, Rhonda


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh my word how exciting!! Who knows what they have in mind i suppose it would be better for you and DH if you both thought along the lines that they have no news for you and if they do then its a bonus.
Me and my dh have started our homestudy 3 weeks ago. We only went on a open evening in Nov 08. We started the prep course in Jan and 2 days after handing in the official application form the sw phoned us to start the home study. So like you i thought they had a child in mind. I asked our sw and she said not. But we will be finished with the home study in 3-4 months. So overall from the prep course to approval it will be about 6 months! 
I am amazed as we have stated we only want a baby!
Best of luck with the sw visit and i hope she brings you both some good news. It is hard not to get carried away isnt it.

poppy x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you for your response Poppy. 
It's so hard not to get carried away, we are so excited!!!!XXX


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

ooh very exciting.

We had a 'rush through HS but ours was becuase we got a student social worker and had to do the HS whilst she was there (ie before end of term) it was great and it meant we were the first on our prep course to be approved and therefore first to be matched.

hope you get good news - for whatever reason - when you see your sw.

Magenta x


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Let us know what happens. I am dying to know, and hope you get a lovely surprise.

x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Well after yesterday, DH and I just didn't know what to think, but after handing in our application form today, they've told us that they have a little girl in mind for us and they want to get us through asap and they want her home with her mummy and daddy by JULY!!!!!!    They thought about her being placed with us after the 1st day of our prep course, so we've obviously made quite an impression.

The social workers are coming round next week to give us the info on her and give us a picture...... can't wait!

We are so excited...... to think I could be a mummy in about 4months time, it's what we've waited sooooooooo long for........  

Rhonda.XxXxX


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

That is fantastic news Rhonda.

Cant wait to read your updates

ShazJohn x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

What a great story.

We were told about our little girl they day went to approval panel and she came home 6 weeks later.

PBMx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow thats brilliant news rhonda i cannot wait to hear updates


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Rhonda, 
Just seen your post and wanted to say how pleased I am for you and your DH, I think that sometimes LA's 'run out/run low' of approved adopters and when they know a child has a placement order they want to move things forward quickly. Like you said you must have made quite an impression and sometimes matches can just be 'magic'. Our children's SW said that the moment she saw our photo they wanted us as parents for our two and we felt just the same about them, I won't say that we haven't had tough days because we have but the match has been perfect!
All the best for the next few months.
Viva
X


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I've just seen your good news Rhonda, so pleased for you.  Can't wait to hear more about your little girl.  During our homestudy we bumped into a couple who had been on our prep course.  They hadn't even started theirs and we had nearly finished ours.  We went to adoption panel only eight months after we applied to adopt and after the panel our SW took us to a cafe and told us about Junior.  I reckon our approval was fast tracked because they had us in mind for him all along although they didn't tell us till we were approved.

They must think you are so suited to this little girl, bet you can't wait.

All the best
Cindy


----------

